# Interesting picture



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Interesting picture(s) more added*

I was handed a disk on Saturday containing hundreds of digital images from our recent summer bash.

There are a number of shots that have a somewhat artistic quality.

This is one I rather like.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Great pic,...could be titled "calm before the storm"....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

simescan said:


> Great pic,...could be titled "calm before the storm"....


Thanks,

I agree it has a sort of "something is about to happen" element to it.

I have many great shots with the actual "storm".

I'll try to post some after work this evening.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

That would be great,...thanks!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

These are some good shots,...this guy/girl must (or should) be doing this professionally...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

simescan said:


> These are some good shots,...this guy/girl must (or should) be doing this professionally...



The photographer is my drummer's dad. He's a retired gentleman who happens to have a knack for taking great pictures and who has a very nice digital SLR camera.

He brings it to the bigger shows and generally takes approximately 600 shots over the course of a three set evening.

I agree he's got skills and I'm very grateful to have his generous participation.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fantastic pics !!...please forward my congrats and admiration for his work to the photographer.

Thanks for posting these works of art.

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Fantastic pics !!...please forward my congrats and admiration for his work to the photographer.
> 
> Thanks for posting these works of art.
> 
> Dave



Thank you and I will (I tell him every chance I get).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome pics Milkman! You and your band look very professional.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mario said:


> Awesome pics Milkman! You and your band look very professional.


Thanks man.

It is what it is. We do enjoy putting on a show though.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

something I just noticed...

Did your keyboard player forget his black shirt?!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> something I just noticed...
> 
> Did your keyboard player forget his black shirt?!


LOL


I tend to excercise a LOT of control over what happens in my band.

When it comes to stage apparel I try to lead by example and hope for the best. You have to allow some room for personal expression. Barring sloppy or offensive garments I don't dictate what they should wear.

I've made suggestions to my keyboardist. So far he has not applied them.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Keyboard players are always trying to hog the spotlight!

:rockon2::rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Keyboard players are always trying to hog the spotlight!
> 
> :rockon2::rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


Not this guy. He's painfully oblivious to his own natural geekitude. I keep trying to get him to wear a lab coat, [pocket protector and black horn rimmed glasses.


Embrace your natural inclinations and expand upon them!!! (He's an IT manager where I work).


----------

